# NEW PICTURES and TWO NEW bettas:)(sorry if i took too many im excited:)



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

hello everyone i just bought a juvenile female betta i bought her at wal-mart. just fell in love with her dorsal fin dalmatian spots  im a sucker for spots the dark pictures are the new female
)))))NEEDS A NAME(((((

Also the other one is a spade tail. i bough him on friday. he is amazingly beautiful and he has my two favorite colors on my bettas blue and red what color type is he? i thought he was a butterfly how about you guys?
)))))NEEDS A NAME(((((

and lastly my other new betta dalmatian. he is pink not orange bought him on the 29 (Saturday) and he is just gorgeous
and again )))))NEEDS A NAME(((((


THESE ARE PICTURES I TOOK AT 1:35 AM NEW AND HOPE YOU ENJOY

too many pics?


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

very pretty. Their tanks look quite small. How big?


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

bettalover2033 these pics are really really good awsome job


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Beautiful fish!!!!!!! Yes, how big are their tanks?


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Very pretty bettas. I didn't see any of the female though. Post some I would like to see her


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i only put the bettas in the vases so i could take the pics because they are always hiding in their tainks

as for "mysquishy": i forgot to put them up its always happens to me i wil post them right now


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

im sorry if they are not clear...also has anyone thought of any names for any of the three bettas/??


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

I like the name Pip for the female!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

They are all very pretty!! I would love to see pictures of their actual tanks!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

every time i take a picture of their original tanks they come out extremely blurry. also i had 8 10 gallon aquariums AND I CAME HOME to find them all but two SHATTERED.

how? a CAT! how can 1 cat do so much damage.also im happy no fish were in the tanks i was getting 7 fish delivered from Thailand and as they came they all arrived dead except 1 and that was Neptune a present for my mom and later on i got my money back NOT all but most. i was so disappointed ((1 of the worse days of my life)) we got rid of the cat and then i had to buy new tanks 1 gallon bowls for them i wish i could have done better but dont worry people im getting bigger tanks very soon..maybe a 40 gallon tank and set up a few dividers ...how does that sound?


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Aww.. the female is very pretty. That sucks about what happened to your tanks I would be so mad.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yea she is and im thinking of the name pip that someone gave me it suets her it sounds cute.. also yea to this day i will never have a cat. and ive spent a fortune on all the equipment. that was the biggest mess of anything ive ever seen...but im working on it i just cannot live with my bettas in vases for long periods of time. i bough 1 gallon tanks for them. also a 10 gallon costs only $16


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Name the dalmation Strawberry  Or something.


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

pip is a good name thats a nice name


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Snerkle,Jojo, and Tiana


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG about the cat. How the heck did it destroy all those tanks? Assume they were empty??


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

greynova: i like that name strawberry a lot lol its cute and it really does look like a strawberry

Romad: nope the tanks were full to the tome and i just cycled them for when the bettas got here... then i had to buy buy buy..and i became very broke:[ it was terrible. that cat was seriously going away after that. im slowly working on it because im terribly in need...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

grey nova thank you his name is strawberry


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

I like your set-up for Betta. Clean and simple.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

are your sure i shouldnt decorate it?? or put some marbles in it?? also it reallly helps a lot with water changes a LOT i have done 1 water change on friday and it was the easiest change i have ever done. and i cant lose any gravel so yea its pretty good


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> are your sure i shouldnt decorate it?? or put some marbles in it?? also it reallly helps a lot with water changes a LOT i have done 1 water change on friday and it was the easiest change i have ever done. and i cant lose any gravel so yea its pretty good



The benefit of no decos you have said it all. Besides,should mishap happened,you would have one clean environment to cure/handle Betta,insomuch changed the water as easy job.


----------



## Phether (Aug 22, 2009)

They're beautiful


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks phether do you have bettas?


----------

